# Wife and I had fun with Myers Briggs Type indicator



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

Anybody else used MBTI to shed light on their spouse or relationship?

I'm an INTJ. My wife is an ENFJ. 

I have known my type for a long time. I was checking it to see if I had changed and my wife asked what I was up to. 

When I told her, she and my daughter took it too. 

It was fun to read about her and my daughter. It amounted to reading all the reasons I love her all over again. 

She is my sunshine. Myers Briggs gets that. She is everyones sunshine with her uncanny people skills and caring nature.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Huh?


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

DanF said:


> Huh?


Guess not eh dan man?

Myers Briggs type indicator is the most popular personality test, theory, explanation, system etc on the planet earth. 

My type is INTJ and there are wesbites dedicicated to my type and all the others. 

It has given me insight into my internal wiring aling with my wifes. 

There are many free tests to be taken. It is often referred to as MBTI. 

Google it and have some fun 

You are either an 

introvert or extrovert
sensor or inutuitor
thinker of feeler 
judger or perceiver 

the first letter of each indicates your type. 

My wife enfj (the teacher)
me intj (the mastermind)


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

DanF:Personality test based on Jung and Briggs Myers typology

I'm INFP (Introverted Intuitive Feeling Perceiving), He did the test last week and is an ISTJ (Introverted Sensing Thinking Judging).

Interesting mix but my weaknesses are his strengths and his weaknesses are my strengths. We kind of are two halves that make a whole in a way.


----------



## Lovebug501 (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm the Supervisor.. ESTJ... I'm betting that my H is the same... or at least in the Guardian section.


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

CantePe said:


> DanF:Personality test based on Jung and Briggs Myers typology
> 
> I'm INFP (Introverted Intuitive Feeling Perceiving), He did the test last week and is an ISTJ (Introverted Sensing Thinking Judging).
> 
> Interesting mix but my weaknesses are his strengths and his weaknesses are my strengths. We kind of are two halves that make a whole in a way.


So did did it help you understand your spouse?

Did you enjoy reading about your spouses type?


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

Lovebug501 said:


> I'm the Supervisor.. ESTJ... I'm betting that my H is the same... or at least in the Guardian section.


So did did it help you understand your spouse?

Did you enjoy reading about your spouses type?


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

NoIssues said:


> So did did it help you understand your spouse?
> 
> Did you enjoy reading about your spouses type?


I found it very intriguing and genuinely (mostly) accurate about him. Apparently there are sub types to each personality type too that go into further details. What I find odd is that apparently our two personality types aren't suppose to get along but yet we do...completely get along.

I do relate to his type though, there's a lot there that is very much him.


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

CantePe said:


> Apparently there are sub types to each personality type too that go into further details.
> 
> _*Thats where I start to doze off with myers Briggs to be honest with you. *_
> 
> ...


I will scan her type descrptions on occassion to give myself a lift. It reminds me of all the reasons I love her and married her. She is my sunshine. That comes thru in her type description

I am glad you are enjoying it. I wish others would give it a try. I am sure the discussion would be uplifiting, facinating for all.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

sometimes i'm an INFP and sometimes i'm a ENFP apparently my husband is one i don't get on with at all.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

My birthstone is cement. My sign is No Parking.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> My birthstone is cement. My sign is No Parking.


not sure if i get on with a person with parking problems, you may end up getting clamped.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm INFJ. Not sure about Hubs. I'll have him take it when he gets home.


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

mommy22 said:


> Me too-- INFJ. I was pretty comfortable with everything but the slightly judgmental part. Never saw myself as judgmental. May need to work on that one... At least I was only 11%!


J does not mean judgemental under MBTI Not even remotely so.

It means you like structure, organization and are punctual and decisive as opposed to laid back and free flowing


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

My Type is:
ENFJ 
Extraverted Intuitive Feeling Judging


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

southern wife said:


> My Type is:
> ENFJ
> Extraverted Intuitive Feeling Judging


Its a pleasure to meet your awesomeness Southy. 

My wife is an ENFJ and she is the friggen sunshine!!!

Love you people. may FAV of all types. :smthumbup:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

NoIssues said:


> Anybody else used MBTI to shed light on their spouse or relationship?
> 
> I'm an INTJ. My wife is an ENFJ.


 I did a whole thread on this - love reading about the temperments. http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...ments-our-spouses-better-understand-them.html


I have a bunch of tests in my opening thread post -The Brutally honest personality test" is a really fun one - good one to do with friends & family around the holidays! Even when me & my husband take the different tests, we always come out the same , so they are pretty accurate. 

Here is what it says for YOU....the INTJ ******* | Take The Brutally Honest Personality Test ....


> *Crackpot *-
> 
> People hate you.
> Paris Hilton hates Nicole Richie. Lex Luther hates Superman. Garfield hates Mondays.But none these even rates against the insurmountable hate, people have for you.
> ...



And your wife ... ENFJ .... ******* | Take The Brutally Honest Personality Test


> *The Busy Body*-
> 
> You manipulative busybody! You're what some might call the "backseat driver" of life. You know, the one who knows exactly what everyone else is doing wrong and how they should go about fixing it. You're always trying to change everyone else.
> 
> ...


***Don't be offended, they are all nasty, I am sure they have some truth too -if we want to be real honest


----------



## wemogirl (May 31, 2011)

NoIssues said:


> Its a pleasure to meet your awesomeness Southy.
> 
> My wife is an ENFJ and she is the friggen sunshine!!!
> 
> Love you people. may FAV of all types. :smthumbup:


I was an ENFJ too. I don't think my husband would describe me as sunshine, though. Probably more like an emotional basket case.


----------



## wemogirl (May 31, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I did a whole thread on this - love reading about the temperments. http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...ments-our-spouses-better-understand-them.html
> 
> 
> I have a bunch of tests in my opening thread post -The Brutally honest personality test" is a really fun one - good one to do with friends & family around the holidays! Even when me & my husband take the different tests, we always come out the same , so they are pretty accurate.
> ...


The ENFJ description was really funny! My husband is always telling me I worry about stuff and other people way too much.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Borefest - ISTJ

27% Extraversion, 47% Intuition, 93% Thinking, 53% Judging
One word. Boring. Sums you up to a tee. You're responsible, trustworthy, serious and down to earth. Boring. Boring. Boring.

You play by the rules. You follow tradition. You encourage structure.

You insist that EVERYBODY do EVERYTHING by the book. Seriously, is there even an ounce of imagination in that little brain of yours? I mean, what's the point of imagination, right? It has no practical value...

As far as you're concerned, abstract theories can go screw themselves. You just want the facts, all the facts and nothing but the facts.

Oh. And you're a perfectionist. About everything. You know that the previous sentence was gramattically incorrect and that "gramattically" was spelled wrong. Your financial records are correct to 25 decimal places and your bedroom is in pristine condition. In fact, you even don't sleep on your bed anymore for fear that you might crease the sheets.

Thankfully, you don't have anyone else to share the bed with, because you're uncomfortable expressing affection and emotion to others. Too bad


Not bad - I'd give that a B+


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

NoIssues said:


> Its a pleasure to meet your awesomeness Southy.
> 
> My wife is an ENFJ and she is the friggen sunshine!!!
> 
> Love you people. may FAV of all types. :smthumbup:


:smthumbup: :smthumbup: :smthumbup: :smthumbup:

We love you, too!!!!! :rofl:


----------

